# Nibco propress pc20m



## Plumber690 (1 mo ago)

Anyone tried to replace motor on propress, can’t find anywhere to repair Nibco


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I may or may not have an answer but your research skills are lacking. First read the rules of this forum and maybe follow them. Then, I will let you know.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I replaced the actuater casing on a ridgid one. Getting the parts break down sheet was an act of god. 3 phone calls to ridgid untill a newbie finally answered and emailed it right on over. And then all the parts were for sale on eBay.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumber690 said:


> Anyone tried to replace motor on propress, can’t find anywhere to repair Nibco


You don't belong here, leave.


----------

